# The f*ck is up with ProTekk?



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm posting here in hopes to clear up where I've been and what I've been doing.

No, I'm not on a hiatus. Yes, I am busting my ass developing for you guys in every ounce of free time I have. It's getting more and more tedious and stressful as time goes on due to real life catching up to me. When I started dipping into the Android world in December of 2010, I realized the potential and the following that Android has/had. I say had due only to what we all know is going on over at the place we call "the other place." I'm not going to go into details and create drama but if you want to know what I'm talking about, you know where to go to find out.

I haven't been as active around the development scene for numerous factors. Number one being that I'm recently engaged and trying to sort through that. The second being work and my car. The car has been falling to shit and I have prioritized that because it's the only form of transportation I have. Transmission has been rebuilt, starter has been replaces, oil change, new serpentine belt, other new misc. parts and a tune up. Third being that sometimes through all of what is going on I want to have my own downtime and not hop directly onto the computer the moment I have a few minutes to spare.

I'm writing all of this hoping the confusion will be alleviated and so you guys don't feel like I'm bailing on you. I'm simply limited on time and I give it all I can when I can. I'm not going to prioritize free development over my real life and I would hope that none of you would expect me to. Sure, it's fun and it benefits everyone but sometimes you need to stand in a developers shoes and ask at what point are you alienating yourself from the world around you.

If you guys have any questions or whatnot, feel free to ask here and I'll gladly answer it. Please keep it civil and respectful and if you have something you'd rather not post publicly, feel free to PM me and I'll answer you as soon as possible. Thanks for taking the time to read this guys!


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on the engagement. I'm newly engaged as well. I for one don't expect android to be number one and I pity anyone who does. Good luck with everything.


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice congrats on the engagement stage bro


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

The sh*t you say on twitter is hilarious!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats an the engagement! We'll still be here when you have time 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Like everyone has said, congrats on your engagement buddy. Our work has been steady but real life has slowed me down quite a bit too so it's understandable. Like you I prioritize my car over developing currently but not for the same reasons, been more for go fast reasons 

Somehow I still manager to get things done on the rom even with the car, but women take up a lot of time too and that I don't have at the moment. Again congrats and I look forward to helping you when you have more free time.


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

U forget one part, the guy at verizon who showed you his incredible and gave you the sites to go to.  shameless bump. Congrats on the engagement brother

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats! Spend time with your girl, she is most important. Hope everything goes good for ya! My wife and I started dating at 15 years old, were engaged at 17 years old, married at 19, and today is our 19th anniversary!


----------

